# AUCTION: Sungazer Lager (18+ ONLY)



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

In aid of the S.O.S (Save Our Sungazers) Campaign, I have decided to offer a bottle of Sungazer Lager - fantastic for the craft lager connoisseur. 

Darling Brew - Craft Beer Microbrewery 


Who will start me off with £2.00?


*I will also post in captivebred and via FB - I will try and keep each updated with the highest bid, particularly towards the end of the auction.

*You must be at least 18 years old to bid for this item. 
*
The auction will end on the *10th December 2016* and posted out via recorded delivery in time for Christmas. 

*Please note postage is NOT included and must be paid for by the winning bidder. *


----------

